# UD EZ RTA



## Stosta (29/4/16)

Wow! That's a lot of acronyms!



But here's the kicker...



Waste of valuable space on the tank? Or awesomeness?

*SOURCE* - http://www.3fvape.com/rebuildable-a...ess-steel-4ml-22mm-diameter.html#.VyMQIPl974Y

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (29/4/16)

If it works as advertised it is a brilliant idea. Keeping my eye on this one it IS pretty even though I swore myself off RTA... just sooo thirsty. But this IS a good looking tank. Like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (29/4/16)

Interesting design


----------



## moonunit (29/4/16)

Wonder how much grip the posts will have when dry burning and straightening coils


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

